# Vintage Casket: Salesman's Sample



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

This is the second vintage casket I have been given. For what it is and the circumstances under which I received it, it will never be a prop. 
But it is a beautiful little piece if you think of it strictly as a salesman's sample.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Given?!! The 2nd one?!! Wow, that is a beautiful casket. I'm glad I'm not the only one who appreciates stuff like this. Thanks for sharing the pics, your very lucky.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love boxes and trunks. This is a great display piece. How come nobody gives me stuff like that? So jealous.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

looks a lot like a childs coffin... am awfully glad its not white.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

zombienanny67 said:


> looks a lot like a childs coffin... am awfully glad its not white.


It could be...got a paintbrush?:smilevil:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

It is lovely - is it just a small version "sample" or an actual child's casket used as a sales example? 

and now I'm curious as to why you would not be able to use it as a prop... (no problem if you don't want to explain  )


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

It's a child's coffin used as a sample. It came from a friend whose father was a casket salesman. He and his wife lost their baby almost a year ago and we took it away from their house. The cool thing is that they are pregnant again and so far so good!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

glad to hear things are going well so far.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Sickie.


----------

